# Siggy Error...



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 8, 2007)

I tried to add my foti url to my siggy and I later tried to a picture and I keep getting the same error: cannot find siggytoomanlines.  I tried reducing it down to 3 lines, which is less than I have now and still the same error.  Help me...please...


----------



## XXXtacy (Sep 9, 2007)

I am getting the same error. I just wanted to change SL to APL and keep the rest the same. That error keeps popping up.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 9, 2007)

I may have to PM Beverly, Nikko, or a moderator because no one has answered yet. erplexed  I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Catina72 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm having problems too, I tried to update my siggy by taking out the first pic, leaving the second and adding a new one. Wouldn't let meerplexed


----------



## br0wney3z (Sep 9, 2007)

I was getting that same problem a few days ago.  I think you can only have like 3 lines now or something.  I couldn't add the ticker to my siggy anymore.


----------



## WonderfullyMade (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm having this problem as well... I would really like to take the MEEZ off of my sig and say that my fotki is updated!


----------



## hondahoney007 (Sep 13, 2007)

I didn't have any scroll bars why are my comparison pics missing? Please help.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 23, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> I tried to add my foti url to my siggy and I later tried to a picture and I keep getting the same error: cannot find siggytoomanlines. I tried reducing it down to 3 lines, which is less than I have now and still the same error. Help me...please...


 

I'm having the same issue! How did you resolve it? 
TIA!


----------



## alundra (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm having that problem too. Other people have pictures much larger than mine. I wanted to do a haiku about me getting married and going on hiatus / moving but it wouldn't let me. And I spent a lot of time thinking about that haiku.


----------



## XXXtacy (Sep 25, 2007)

Any updates on why this is still happening?


----------



## Kurlee (Sep 27, 2007)

Same problem checking in, can't even update exisiting info whoich in some cases less text than i already have


----------



## momi (Oct 4, 2007)

Same here. Any resolution?


----------



## stinastina (Oct 4, 2007)

I wanted to take my meez out, too. Getting the same error.


----------



## Enchantmt (Oct 4, 2007)

I dont believe its based on size, its based on characters. There is a character limit, and also an image limit, the software wont allow more than 2-3 images, including smileys.


----------



## stinastina (Oct 10, 2007)

But what does that have to do with taking something out ? I'm not trying to add anything to my siggy, I want to remove my meez and I still can't.


----------



## vikkisecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Bumping! I am having the same problems and error message. Help I really need to update my siggy..any current news re issue?


----------



## kokodiva524 (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm trying to remove the newbie from my siggy and I keep getting an error message. Something about BB size too largeerplexed  Please help!!


----------



## neonbright (Nov 14, 2007)

I am trying to add a pic in my siggy and getting the same problem.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 16, 2007)

I am also having the same problem as the Original Poster.

Can this get sorted out PLZ?


----------



## natstar (Dec 17, 2007)

bumping... I'm having the same issues


----------



## prettypuff1 (Dec 17, 2007)

me too.... i am trying to just remove things and i still can't do that


----------



## good2uuuu (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm having the same problem


----------



## anherica (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't add a picture to my signature. I received a "too many lines" message, and tried making the pic even smaller but nothing. I can see the picture in the "add signature picture" box, but when I preview my sig I get nothing. Can someone please help?


----------



## Crown (Mar 12, 2008)

Testing my siggy...


----------



## Crown (Mar 12, 2008)

anherica said:


> I can't add a picture to my signature. I received a "too many lines" message, and tried making the pic even smaller but nothing. I can see the picture in the "add signature picture" box, but when I preview my sig I get nothing. Can someone please help?



*Be sure your picture is equal or under 500 by 200 pixels or 19.5 KB (if you have another line in your signature, a size of 200 by 100 pixels is better).
*You have to click on "add signature picture" and save changes.


----------



## ksk_xs (Mar 14, 2008)

testing my siggy


----------



## karezone (Mar 28, 2008)

Mine is giving me that message too.  I tried to delete my entire signature and it still would not work.


----------



## janeera1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Testing 1... 2....


----------



## Integrity (Apr 27, 2008)

My siggy is is not showing up I just get 'siggypic' or something similar instead of the pic. Help PLEASE?


----------



## Integrity (Apr 28, 2008)

bumppppppppppppp


----------



## aloof one (Apr 28, 2008)

Its funny how some can get 8x10 siggies and others can't even get a picture or 3 lines in


----------



## Crown (Apr 30, 2008)

Integrity said:


> My siggy is is not showing up I just get 'siggypic' or something similar instead of the pic. Help PLEASE?



Click on insert the picture in sig.
Then you have this format:
(SIGPIC)(SIGPIC)
It's not an error, don't delete one.
Test it and enjoy!


----------



## Integrity (Apr 30, 2008)

Crown said:


> Click on insert the picture in sig.
> Then you have this format:
> (SIGPIC)(SIGPIC)
> It's not an error, don't delete one.
> Test it and enjoy!



you are a star. thanks!


----------



## lunabelle (May 2, 2008)

al00fone said:


> Its funny how some can get 8x10 siggies and others can't even get a picture or 3 lines in


That's the truth. I wanted to show my progress in my siggy with pikistrips and it kept saying my file was invalid, it was too big. So, I decreased it but now you can't really see the pictures. I got frustrated so I just left it up there, but I see other people with these HUGE pictures and i'm like WTF?


----------



## sassygirl2 (Jun 28, 2008)

test my siggy


----------



## heavens_epiphany (Jul 21, 2008)

test my siggy


----------



## heavens_epiphany (Jul 21, 2008)

siggy test part2


----------



## heavens_epiphany (Jul 21, 2008)

test part 3.5


----------



## sassygirl2 (Jul 24, 2008)

test test test


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 15, 2008)

siggy test


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 15, 2008)

.....delete


----------



## Mynappturalme (Sep 29, 2008)

deleting----


----------



## MsFabulosity (Sep 29, 2008)

........testing


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 7, 2008)

testing new siggy


----------

